# Actinic keratosis, warts and Seborrheic Keratosis



## Love Coding! (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope you can help me with this...A patient comes in with a history of warts and continues to get them...would this be considered (established problem worsening, 2 problem points), (self limited problem, 1 problem point) or new problem no additional workup planned because it is a new wart that is being treated?

Thanks!

Denise


----------



## maysons1703 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would cosider it to be an establised problem worsening.


----------

